# Bum Stanley???



## andyw513 (Feb 7, 2010)

I just bought an HID Stanley from Wally World last Friday, and soon as I got in the car, the package was opened. I squeezed the trigger, only to have it light for maybe 1 1/2 seconds and die!

Understanding that I have to charge it, and only slightly disappointed, I used the DC car charger on the way home, charging in all around an hour. I got to the room, and used the AC charger, only when I plugged it in, the light ran green. Thinking it was charged by now after reading the manual, i took it off charge, waited, and squeezed the trigger, and got nothing.

I tried everything, I tried using it while plugged into AC and only got the top LED's to work. I let it charge for another 5 hours until I woke up the next morning, and again, nothing.

I was in my car a day later, and trying the DC adapter again, I finally got the light to work for more than 2 seconds by letting it remain plugged in. But again, when I took it off it was dead again.

I let it charge overnight again, and today, same thing. Am I just not letting it charge enough, or is the battery FUBAR?


----------



## cccpull (Feb 7, 2010)

Does it have a hi/lo switch in the back?


----------



## kramer5150 (Feb 7, 2010)

sounds like a bum light / or SLA cell inside.

Since you bought it at a local B/M just return it for a refund or exchange. An overnight charge from the AC is way more than enough to fully charge the SLA.


----------



## andyw513 (Feb 7, 2010)

Yeah, it has the Hi/Low switch in the back. I've tried every possible solution to work with this thing, but nothing seems to aid it. 

Thanks for the help though, I'll have to exchange it for (hopefully) one that works the next time I'm in town.


----------



## Arnulf (Feb 7, 2010)

cccpull said:


> Does it have a hi/lo switch in the back?


----------



## Arnulf (Feb 7, 2010)

andyw513 said:


> Yeah, it has the Hi/Low switch in the back. I've tried every possible solution to work with this thing, but nothing seems to aid it.
> 
> Thanks for the help though, I'll have to exchange it for (hopefully) one that works the next time I'm in town.



Lots of luck.


----------



## andyw513 (Feb 7, 2010)

Arnulf said:


> Lots of luck.


 
Thanks, now for some time to drum up an excuse to go back to the town where I got it,


----------



## Arnulf (Feb 7, 2010)

andyw513 said:


> Thanks, now for some time to drum up an excuse to go back to the town where I got it,



I got mine on ebay and its junk too....and the seller will not answer my e-mails...so its up to paypal to settle it.

Yep...our nearest walmart is about 30 miles away.....but I am really wary about buying another one of these lights....the longest runtime I have heard so far is about a half hour....can't they at least make them so the will run 2 hrs.


----------



## andyw513 (Feb 7, 2010)

I agree with the runtime, they should at least have it an hour or so to make it more "appealing" to the consumer.

That's about the same distance for our closest Wal-Mart. I am kinda wary myself, after hearing your story. Seems I should have waited before I believed the hype behind this, though it is cool to have a pistol-grip HID at your disposal. Now I have a 60+ dollar paperweight if I can't remember where I left my reciept!


----------



## Arnulf (Feb 7, 2010)

andyw513 said:


> I agree with the runtime, they should at least have it an hour or so to make it more "appealing" to the consumer.
> 
> That's about the same distance for our closest Wal-Mart. I am kinda wary myself, after hearing your story. Seems I should have waited before I believed the hype behind this, though it is cool to have a pistol-grip HID at your disposal. Now I have a 60+ dollar paperweight if I can't remember where I left my reciept!



Yeah....before I got mine I posted in the stanley thread "I hope I do not get a lemon" and that is exactly what I got....I mean...I was sucked in by all the hoopla on here about them....they are a powerful light....and I was happy as could be with mine until I checked the runtime "4 times" and it was only 13 minutes....I said that cannot be right....so I charged it again for 7hrs like it sez in the manual...14 minutes....my heart sunk....now I am having to deal with the stress of trying to get my money back....the whole thing sucks I'll tell ya what. :shakehead


----------



## andyw513 (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm beginning to see that, based on some other reviews by retailers online. I might as well try my luck with another one though, seems it's a whole lot easier to just exchange a product that to ask for money back, lol.


----------



## Arnulf (Feb 7, 2010)

Yeah....I wish I had drove the 30 miles to walmart and bought mine...at least I would have not had any problems exchanging it or getting my money back.


----------



## andyw513 (Feb 7, 2010)

I understand that, but I kinda hate buying a light from a store like that...the whole drive back I almost wreck cause I'm trying to hold it/put batteries in/or mess around with it, hahaha.

At least with Ebay or Amazon, you're usually safe at home opening the package.


----------



## Arnulf (Feb 7, 2010)

andyw513 said:


> I understand that, but I kinda hate buying a light from a store like that...the whole drive back I almost wreck cause I'm trying to hold it/put batteries in/or mess around with it, hahaha.
> 
> At least with Ebay or Amazon, you're usually safe at home opening the package.



Yeah.....I do not know how you got into that stanley package while driving....I had a time with it at home.


----------



## andyw513 (Feb 7, 2010)

Lol, I didn't even get the car started in the parking lot before it came open. The ride home must have looked like I was waving a big blow-dryer in the car, cord and all.


----------



## Arnulf (Feb 7, 2010)

Well...good luck getting one that works right.


----------



## KarstGhost (Feb 7, 2010)

I had the exact same problem with the first one I bought. Indicator would immediately go green but it was always dead. Wal-Mart refunded the money for me though and the replacement I bought has been working fine so far. Seems like Stanley needs to work on their quality.


----------



## Arnulf (Feb 7, 2010)

KarstGhost said:


> I had the exact same problem with the first one I bought. Indicator would immediately go green but it was always dead. Wal-Mart refunded the money for me though and the replacement I bought has been working fine so far. *Seems like Stanley needs to work on their quality*.



They sure do.
Btw....what is a KarstGhost?


----------



## andyw513 (Feb 7, 2010)

Arnulf said:


> They sure do.
> Btw....what is a KarstGhost?


 

Lol, I don't know why this is so funny to me.


----------



## andyw513 (Feb 11, 2010)

Well, finally made a trip to return the light and exchange it...I think I actually got one that works this time!

The charging light is orange right now, so I'm gonna wait for it to turn green before I try it. (I won't be able to post, but I kinda hope the power goes out for total darkness...)


----------



## cccpull (Feb 11, 2010)

Does it have a hi/lo switch in the back?


----------



## andyw513 (Feb 12, 2010)

cccpull said:


> Does it have a hi/lo switch in the back?




Yeah, *cccpull*, this one does too... 

lol, you made me think for a minute. I was like "where have I heard this before???"


----------



## andyw513 (Feb 13, 2010)

Okay...this one actually works! I just spent 10 minutes outside with it turning our night light on and off with it, it almost dwarfs any of the other higher output models that I own. Thank god I actually got a decent one this time...the suspense was killing me!


----------

